# Si <plus-que-parfait> + imparfait au lieu du conditionnel



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Je viens de rencontrer cette phrase:

"Si un médecin n'avait pas pris pitié de moi, *j'étais morte*"

Pourquoi l'emploie de l'imparfait dans la proposition subordonnée?  A ma connaissance, c'est le conditionnel qui s'emploie dans les hypothèses dont la proposition principale est au plus-que-parfait, n'est-ce pas?

MERCI D'AVANCE

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il s'agit en fait de la phrase _principale_. C'est vrai que le verbe principal dans ce type de construction (condition irréelle) est généralement au conditionnel, mais l'indicatif est possible "quand on veut indiquer que le fait est la conséquence infaillible du fait exprimé dans la conditionnelle" (Grev./Goosse §1155).


----------



## RowanF

Dans la phrase suivant, pourquoi utilise-t-on "j’étais heureux", l'imparfait, au lieu de "j’aurais été heureux“, le conditionnel? Ne faudtrait-il utiliser une forme du conditionnel à cause du “si“?

"Il est sûr que, du naturel tendre et constant dont je suis, *j’étais* heureux pour toute ma vie, *si* Manon *m’eût été* fidèle."


----------



## Donaldos

Il ne s'agit peut-être effectivement pas de la séquence de temps la plus canonique et l'on pourrait d'ailleurs parfaitement remplacer l'imparfait par un conditionnel passé.

Voici ce qu'en dit Grevisse dans son _Bon Usage_, exemples à l'appui (§ 881, b) :



> On met aussi à l'imparfait un fait qui devait être la conséquence inévitable d'un autre fait (qui ne s'est pas produit). L'imparfait équivaut ici à un conditionnel passé.
> 
> _Elle mit la main sur le loquet. Un pas de plus, elle *était* dans la rue_ (Hugo, _Misér._,I,v,13).
> _Si vous n'étiez pas venu, je vous *faisais* appeler_ (France,_ Orme du mail_, p. 62).
> _Sans moi, vous *laissiez* éteindre le feu !_ (Martin du G., _Jean Barois_, p.35)
> _Il n'avait qu'à parler et je lui *changeais* son verre_ (J. Renard, _Poil de Car._,Honorine).


----------



## Aoyama

Je peux comprendre tous les exemples cités par Donaldos, PAS celui de la question.
Le texte est-il vraiment correct ?


----------



## Oddmania

Il est certainement correct, mais je dois avouer que je suis d'accord avec vous  _Il n'avait qu'à parler et je lui *changeais* son verre! _me viendrait tout naturellement (c'est peut-être un brin informel), mais je trouve que la phrase original de RowanF a en effet l'air très étrange.


----------



## RowanF

Donaldos said:


> Il ne s'agit peut-être effectivement pas de la séquence de temps la plus canonique et l'on pourrait d'ailleurs parfaitement remplacer l'imparfait par un conditionnel passé.
> 
> Voici ce qu'en dit Grevisse dans son _Bon Usage_, exemples à l'appui (§ 881, b) :


Ok, merci. Peut-on utiliser le conditionnel passé en remplaçant l’imparfait? Où est-ce que on peut seulement l’utiliser pour rendre le passé composé dans le conditionnel?



Aoyama said:


> Je peux comprendre tous les exemples cités par Donaldos, PAS celui de la question.
> Le texte est-il vraiment correct ?


Je pense bien que oui, je l'ai recopié d’un livre mot à mot (Manon Lescaut, de l'Abbé Prévôt).


----------



## Marie3933

Tenez compte que c'est du français du XVIIIe siècle.


----------



## Donaldos

RowanF said:


> Peut-on utiliser le conditionnel passé en remplaçant l’imparfait? Où est-ce que on peut seulement l’utiliser pour rendre le passé composé dans le conditionnel?



Le conditionnel passé et l'imparfait ne sont pas interchangeables de façon générale.

Dans cette phrase, nous avons un cas très particulier où l'imparfait à la valeur d'un conditionnel passé. L'inverse n'est pas vrai.


----------



## Aoyama

(Je n'ai pas pu finir ma réponse précédente) il faudrait quand même vérifier le texte original. Même pour du français du 18ème ça paraît inhabituel (mais pas impossible). Ceci dit les exemples d'erreurs, même dans les meilleures éditions, abondent. J'en ai même vu dans des pièces de Molière éditées chez Larousse ...
Mais j'ai vérifié, c'est tout à fait ça , ici, p.26 :
http://books.google.fr/books?id=JJQ...j’étais heureux pour toute ma vie, si&f=false
vu dans l'ensemble, ça choque moins. Ca reste bizarre. On l'expliquera en disant qu'à cette époque la concordance des temps était moins fixée (ou moins connue) ... qu'après ...


----------



## RowanF

Donaldos said:


> Le conditionnel passé et l'imparfait ne sont pas interchangeables de façon générale.
> 
> Dans cette phrase, nous avons un cas très particulier où l'imparfait à la valeur d'un conditionnel passé. L'inverse n'est pas vrai.


Donc, si je veux écrire quelque chose dans l’imparfait et au même temps dans le conditionnel, quel temps est-ce que je dois utiliser? L’imparfait ou le conditionnel passé?


----------



## Donaldos

Le conditionnel passé est plus sûr je pense.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai pas mal recherché avec plusieurs clés, je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet correspondant, pardon si néanmoins il existe déjà.

On connaît la faute, qui s'est répandue, consistant à utiliser un conditionnel à la place de l'imparfait après _si_, mais il y a le cas inverse où, dans la principale, on utilise familièrement l'imparfait à la place du conditionnel :

_Si tu n'avais pas été là, j'étais dans de beaux draps,_ au lieu de _j'aurais été dans de beaux draps._
_Si je n'avais pas eu un bon dossier scolaire, j'échouais à mon examen,_ au lieu de _j'aurais échoué à mon examen._

Le tour est encore plus fréquent avec _j'étais mort_, et à mon avis ne permet pas de rétablir le conditionnel :
« Si j'avais été derrière la porte, j'étais mort. » «Si j'avais été derrière la porte, j'étais mort»
_J'aurais été mort_ ne se dit pas en français, _je serais mort_ change le sens, car signifiant _je serais mort maintenant_, alors que cet employé veut dire qu'il aurait trouvé la mort dans l'action passée.

Je suppose qu'on a donné un nom à cet imparfait un peu spécial, utilisé à la place d'un conditionnel, presque un futur immédiat dans le passé, mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur la toile à ce sujet. Comme le tour, certainement familier, est devenu fréquent, j'ai voulu ouvrir le sujet : comment l'analysez-vous pour votre part sur le plan de la grammaire, et peut-être qu'en pensez-vous sur le plan de la langue ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Voici quelques discussions antérieures de cet emploi de l'imparfait à la place du conditionnel passé pour exprimer « la conséquence inévitable d’un autre fait (qui ne s’est pas produit) » (_Le Bon usage_ §881, b, 1°) :
[…]
Avec un chiffre de plus, il gagnait le gros lot
[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Le conditionnel donne une phrase purement descriptive, tandis que l'imparfait indique en effet une inéluctabilité, mais également une certaine émotion. Cela rend la phrase un peu plus vivante, un peu comme le présent de narration employé pour un événement du passé.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je n'avais donc pas assez bien recherché, mille excuses. Je ne pensais pas que la construction était reconnue. J'ai eu tort également de ne pas consulter de près le TLFi, qui donne un exemple littéraire, mais l'explique d'une façon un peu trop technique pour moi :


> SI1, conj..
> *I. −* [_Si_ introd. la protase d'un syst. hyp. (_si p, q_); il marque que la protase _p_ est telle que, dans tous les cas où elle est vérifiée, l'apodose _q_ l'est également]
> *A. −* [L'apodose _q_ est au cond. (prés. ou passé) ou bien au subj. p.-q.-parf.]
> […]
> *3.* [L'hyp. porte sur le passé; le syst. hyp. signifie l'irréel du passé]
> *a)* [_Si p_ est au p.-q.-parf. de l'ind., _q_ au cond. passé]
> […]
> *Rem. *_q_ peut se trouver à l'ind. (avec valeur de cond. passé): […] _Tu ne t'attendais pas au double-six. Si_ _je l'avais mis au commencement, cela changeait tout le jeu_ (Hugo, _Misér._, t. 2, 1862, p. 47).




On trouve ensuite dans le TLFi d'autres constructions, cette fois au présent dans la principale et dans la subordonnée, qui permettent la transposition dans le passé et qui aident alors, à mon avis, à mieux expliquer les constructions qui nous intéressent :


> _ Quand on veut éviter d'être charlatan, il faut fuir les tréteaux; car, si l'on y monte, on est bien forcé d'être charlatan, sans quoi l'assemblée vous jette des pierres_ (Chamfort,_ Max. et pens._, 1794, p. 28.



_Quand on voulait éviter d'être charlatan, il fallait fuir les tréteaux; car, __si __l'on y montait, on était bien forcé d'être charlatan, sans quoi l'assemblée vous jetait des pierres_. 
_Quand on voulait éviter d'être charlatan, il fallait fuir les tréteaux; car, __si __l'on y montait, on était bien forcé d'être charlatan, sans quoi l'assemblée vous aurait jeté des pierres_. 
_Quand on voulait éviter d'être charlatan, il fallait fuir les tréteaux; car, __si __l'on y montait, on aurait bien été forcé d'être charlatan, sans quoi l'assemblée vous aurait jeté des pierres_. 



> _ [...]__ Si Louis est innocent, tous les défenseurs de la liberté deviennent des calomniateurs_ (Robesp.,_ Discours_, Jug. Louis XVI, t. 9, 1792, p. 122).


Si Robespierre n'avait pas écrit son discours mais ses mémoires, il aurait pu écrire sans toucher au sens : 
_Si Louis était innocent, tous les défenseurs de la liberté devenaient des calomniateurs_.
Et peut-être en changeant légèrement le sens :
_Si Louis était innocent, tous les défenseurs de la liberté seraient devenus des calomniateurs_.

  Du coup, je proposerais cet exemple au présent dans la principale et dans la subordonnée, parfaitement transposable à l'imparfait dans la principale et dans la subordonnée, sans possibilité d'un conditionnel : 
_Si l'ennemi nous découvre, nous sommes morts. _
_Si l'ennemi nous découvrait, nous étions morts._

  Ce dernier exemple m’intéresse, car il tend à confirmer que cet usage à l’imparfait a ses correspondances au présent. Ceci achève de me convaincre que le tour est plus classique que je ne le croyais, qu’il satisfait à la grammaire, un peu à ma surprise, et que j’avais tort de l’envisager comme purement familier.


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour!

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de ces phrases-ci? _Imparfait + imparfait_ sonne-t-il bien?

_Si le pharaon *savait *que Moïse était hébreu, il le *jetait *dans le fleuve _[…]_.
S'ils *arrivaient* à savoir que Moïse était le libérateur que Dieu enverrait, ils le *tuaient*._

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Elles sont incorrectes car il faudrait un plus-que-parfait pour le verbe de la conditionnelle puisque ce sont des hypothèses irréelles.

_Si le pharaon *avait su* que Moïse était hébreu, il l'*aurait jeté* dans le fleuve._  (correct et courant)
_Si le pharaon *avait su* que Moïse était hébreu, il le *jetait* dans le fleuve._  (correct, mais exclusivement littéraire et donc inapproprié dans la langue de tous les jours)

_S'ils *avaient su* que Moïse était le libérateur que Dieu enverrait, ils l'*auraient tué*._  (correct et courant)
_S'ils *avaient su* que Moïse était le libérateur que Dieu enverrait, ils le *tuaient*._  (correct, mais exclusivement littéraire et donc inapproprié dans la langue de tous les jours)


----------



## gouro

Est-ce qu'on peut dire aussi :

Si ce n'était pas à cause de Julien, j'allais ( j'irais ) en France ?
Dans ce genre de phrase, l'imparfait ( j'allais) et le conditionnel présent ( j'irais ) sont tous les deux possibles ?
1- Si ce n'était pas à cause de Julien, j'allais en France.
2- Si ce n'était pas à cause de Julien, j'irais en France.
D'avance merci.


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, mais avec deux sens différents.
On peut bien entendu construire un contexte dans lequel ces deux phrases sont grammaticalement correctes, avec chacune un sens différent, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle disent ce que vous voulez dire. Vous devriez nous expliquer votre contexte, ce que vous voulez dire.


----------



## gouro

Par exemple :
Je voulais aller en France cet été, mais Julien m'a empêché d'y aller.
Dans ce contexte, les deux phrases suivantes sont correctes ?
- Si ce n'était pas à cause de Julien, j'allais en France cet été.
- Si ce n'était pas à cause de Julien, j'irais en France cet été.


----------



## Michelvar

On utiliserait "si ce n'était à cause de Julien", on ne mettrait pas le "pas" dans cette phrase. Et en fait, on dirait plus simplement "sans Julien".

- Sans Julien, j'allais en France cet été. Cette action est terminée, on ne peux plus la changer. A cause de Julien, je ne suis pas allé en France cet été, ou je n'irai pas en France cet été.
- Sans Julien, j'irais en France cet été. Cette action n'est pas terminée. Je peux encore décider d'aller en France, mais, à cause de Julien, je vais devoir y renoncer.


----------



## gouro

Merci mais j'aimerais juste savoir si les deux temps employés sont à leur place :
- Si ce n'était à cause de Julien, j'allais ( imparfait) en France cet été.
- Si ce n'était à cause de Julien, j'irais ( conditionnel présent ) en France cet été.


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, on peut utiliser ces temps à cet endroit.


----------

